# Fuelling and recovery



## Ergates (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got a question - for those of you doing longer periods of exercise, what do you use for fuelling, and for recovery drinks?  I'm not sure sports drinks are helping my control at all, and I'm wondering what other strategies to try.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a jelly baby person - up to 5 miles (running) I'm OK without anything as long as I start at a reasonable level (8-10 mmol/l), then one or two JBs (5-10g) per mile. Seems to work pretty well for me. I'm suspicious of using drinks as I think I would drink too much because of thirst. Having JBs means I can be a bit more accurate and disciplined in my carb intake.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 25, 2011)

I prefer jelly sweets for runs (usually orienteering) over about 30mins. 

However, some people in traithlon & adventure racing (events last 3 hours to 10 days & nights) use sports gels eg High5 EnergyGel (23g CHO, as maltodextrin & glucose, in 38g sachet), Hypo Fit (13.4g CHO as sucrose, fructose & glucose, in 18g sachet) etc.

Lucozade produce some lower sauger drinks and powders that might suit you.


----------



## Ergates (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, I've been using the SiS powder drinks and gel range, but I'm struggling a bit to match the carbs with my insulin, and I'm definitely getting more highs during exercise days.  Partly this is the changing ratios (there's no one ratio as it depends on how much exercise and how many days worth I've accumulated), and partly I suspect the very fast absorption is giving me peaks in bGs.

I'm going to experiment with cereal bars this weekend.  Although it's slightly less than ideal sports nutrition as compared with sports drinks, it should still be OK as I'm exercising at a relatively low intensity.


----------

